# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 3 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباحكم خير 


اليوم من الفجر  برررررررد

اتركم من حالة الطقس ...





 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الأحد 03/01/1431  الموافق 20/12/2009


نشاط في الرياح السطحية على مناطق شمال وأجزاء من  شرق المملكة تمتد لتشمل الأجزاء الداخلية من جنوب وغرب المملكة مثيرة للأتربة  والغبار خاصة فترة الظهيرة يصحب ذلك إرتفاع طفيف في درجات الحرارة على مناطق غرب  المملكة . تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على المناطق الجنوبية الغربية للمملكة قد تتخللها  سحب ركامية على مرتفعـات الباحة وعسير وجازان.




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: غربية بوجه عام بسرعة 15- 38 كم/ساعة  تتحول تدريجياً إلى جنوبية غربية . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف .  

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .



الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 18 - 40 كم/ساعة تصل  سرعتها إلى أكثر من 45 كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى مترين. 

حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إقبال ضعيف على انتخابات الغرفة التجارية  بالقطيف*



*بدأت يوم أمس السبت الموافق 19/12/2009م انتخابات الغرفة التجارية  بمحافظة القطيف وذلك في قاعة الملك عبدالله وسط إقبال ضعيف من الناخبين , فيما  اكتضت القاعة بموظفي المرشحين حيث زادت أعدادهم عن أعداد الناخبين  .*

*ونصب عدد من المرشحين الخيام خارج القاعة لاستقبال الناخبين ,  فيما اصطفت الماكينات الانتخباية للمرشحين على جانبي الطريق المؤدي الى القاعة ,  حيث يستقبلك الموظفين بالمطويات الخاصة بمرشحيهم , فيما يأخذك البعض ليعطي نبذة عن  مرشحه .*

*وأبدى بعض المرشحين استيائهم من الإقبال الضعيف من قبل الأهالي  , وطالب البعض بالتوجه الى مقرات الإنتخاب التي ستستمر حتى الأربعاء القادم  .*

*الجدير ذكره أن هذا اليوم خصص لمحافظة القطيف بينما تستمر  الانتخابات حتى الأربعاء الموافق 23/12/2009 م وذلك في مقر المبنى الرئيسي للغرفة  التجاربة بالدمام .*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

98 بالمائة من أهالي الشرقية قالوا « لا » 

المناطق تواجه «أنفلونزا الخنازير» بين طلاب المدارس 

الصحة : اللقاح آمن و10 ملايين نمــوذج مــوافقة لأولــياء الأمور 




فيما دشن صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلمان بن عبد العزيز أمير  منطقة الرياض في مكتب سموه بقصر الحكم امس حملة التطعيم بلقاح أنفلونزا الخنازير  «hini» لطلاب وطالبات المدارس في منطقة الرياض التي تنفذها المديرية العامة للشؤون  الصحية في منطقة الرياض. بدأت أمس المرحلة الثانية من الحملة الوطنية للتطعيم  والمخصصة لطلاب وطالبات المراحل الدراسية في جميع مناطق ومحافظات المملكة التي  تنفذها وزارة الصحة بالتعاون مع وزارة التربية والتعليم. وتبدأ هذه المرحلة بتطعيم  المرحلة الابتدائية ورياض الأطفال وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة، اضافة إلى المعلمين  والمعلمات ثم يتبعها باقي المراحل الدراسية التي ستستمر 5 أسابيع.
وأهابت وزارة  الصحة بجميع أولياء أمور الطلاب والطالبات حث أبنائهم وبناتهم وتشجيعهم على أخذ  اللقاح لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالمرض.
كما قامت وزارة الصحة بطباعة 10 ملايين  نموذج موافقة أولياء الأمور توزع على المدارس عن طريق وزارة التربية  والتعليم.
وأكدت وزارة الصحة أن لقاح انفلونزا الخنازير آمن بشهادة منظمة الصحة  العالمية وهيئات الغذاء والدواء، وأنه يقلل المضاعفات وأن الآثار الجانبية للقاح لا  تختلف عن تلك التي تحدث من اللقاحات الأخرى التي تم اعطاؤها من قبل سواء أثناء  الطفولة أو في سن المدرسة.
وكانت الوزارة قد عقدت الأسبوع الماضي ورشة عمل  لمنسقي برنامج التحصينات في إدارات الطب الوقائي بمديريات الشؤون الصحية الذين  سيتولون الاجتماع بالفرق الفنية في جميع مراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية واعطائهم  الإرشادات والتعليمات التي يجب اتباعها عند اعطاء اللقاح حيث سيغطي كل مركز صحي  الجهات التعليمية
الواقعة ضمن نطاق خدماته.
يذكر أنه تم حتى الآن تطعيم أكثر  من (65) مليون شخص حول العالم، ولم تسجل أية مضاعفات شديدة ذات خطورة عالية على  جميع من تم تطعيمهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. و تدشين حملة التطعيم في المنطقة الشرقية والأحساء 




نيابة عن صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير محمد بن فهد أمير المنطقة  الشرقية دشن وكيل الامارة زارب بن سعيد القحطاني حملة تطعيم رياض الأطفال والمرحلة  الابتدائية ضد فيروس إنفلونزا الخنازير (h1n1) والتي تشمل جميع طلاب مدارس رياض  الأطفال والمدارس الإبتدائية بالمنطقة الشرقية ويزيد عددهم على نصف مليون طالب  .
وقد حضر تدشين الحملة مدير عام التربية والتعليم بالمنطقة الشرقية الدكتور  عبدالرحمن المديرس ومساعد المدير العام للرعاية الصحية الأولية والطب الوقائي  الدكتور خالد التركي .
وفي محافظة الاحساء دشن المحافظ صاحب السمو الأمير بدر بن  محمد بن جلوي بمقر المحافظة حملة التطعيم وحضر التدشين مدير صحة الأحساء حسين  الراوي الرويلي،ومدير التربية والتعليم للبنين بالأحساء أحمد بالغنيم،ومدير التربية  والتعليم للبنات بالأحساء محمد الملحم.
وقال المتحدث الإعلامي بصحة الأحساء فالح  الدوسري : إنه تم التنسيق بين مديرية الشئون الصحية وإدارة التعليم لبدء الحملة  والتعاون مع الفرق الصحية المنتشرة في المراكز الصحية وتستمر حملة التطعيم لمدة  خمسة أسابيع،مضيفاً إن صحة الأحساء أعدت خطة شاملة لتنفيذ هذه الحملة حيث تم تجهيز  مراكز الرعاية الصحية الأولية وتزويدها بكافة احتياجات الحملة من لقاحات وأدوات  تعقيم بالإضافة إلى تدريب طواقم طبية وكوادر فنية وإدارية تكون في مجملها فرقا صحية  قادرة على تنفيذ هذه الحملة بكفاءة عالية .
وناشد مدير الشئون الصحية للرعاية  الأولية والطب الوقائي الدكتور زكي العبد اللطيف أولياء الأمور بالموافقة وتشجيع  أبنائهم على التطعيم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأمير تركي بن ناصر وجه بدعم لا محدود للمناطق المنكوبة

«تحالف ثلاثي» يستهدف توحيد جهود إزالة أضرار أمطار وسيول جدة



شكلت جمعية البيئة السعودية وأمانة محافظة جدة وجمعية اكتفاء  تحالفا ثلاثيا يعد الأول من نوعه بين جهات حكومية واهلية، من خلال إطلاق حملة  لإزالة الأمطار والسيول وتنظيف أحياء مدينة جدة المتضررة إيمانا من الجميع بأهمية  الحس الوطني والديني ورفع الأذى عن المتضررين والمنكوبين من جراء ما خلفته أمطار  وسيول يوم الأربعاء الأسود في عدد من المناطق المنكوبة بجدة. وقالت عضو مجلس إدارة  جمعية البيئة السعودية ورئيس قسم السيدات ماجدة أبوراس إن الجمعية رائدة لا ربحية  وتعد مركزا بيئيا نموذجيا ومتميزا قادر على إحداث تغيير في العمل البيئي وترك أثر  في المجتمع واكدت أن هذا التعاون تم بناء على توجيهات ودعم من صاحب السمو الملكي  الأمير تركي بن ناصر رئيس الجمعية بإشراف من أمانة محافظة جدة التي وفرت جميع  المعدات الثقيلة ومشرف عام من الأمانة للتأكد من انسيابية العمل وبتعاون من جمعية  اكتفاء بهدف إطلاق حملة كبرى منظمة وتوحيد الجهود المبذولة وعدم تشتتها في سبيل  إزالة مخلفات أمطار وسيول جدة كمرحلة أولى في أحياء «غليل- مدائن الفهد- كيلو14-  الصحيفة- العمارية» والمرحلة الثانية في «الحرازات- المحاميد- ومناطق مستجدة» بما  يساهم في تحقيق الأهداف المنشودة بمساهمة من عُمد ومشرفي ومتطوعي مناطق الأحياء  المتضررة وبلغ عدد متطوعي حي « غليل» 138 شابًا متطوعًا، وحي مدائن الفهد 83 شابًا  متطوعًا، أما حي كيلو 14 فوصل عدد متطوعيه إلى 53 شابًا متطوعًا، واشارت الى ان  الحملة انطلقت يوم 8 ديسمبر الحالي بهدف إزالة الأضرار عن الأسر المنكوبة والحد من  تفاقمها بالمنطقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تطلعات لتسجيل اللوحة بموسوعة «جينيس»

«إبداع» تشارك برسم المحبة والسلام في الدوحة



شاركت جماعة «المحبة والسلام» المنبثقة عن جماعة «إبداع للفنون»  بمحافظة القطيف بملتقى للرسم بألوان الفرح جزءا من لوحة المحبة والسلام لرسم أطول  لوحة جماعية في العالم، والتي طافت بعض عواصم العالم بهدف التواصل بين الشعوب في  الدوحة بدولة قطر. بدعوة من مركز قطر للعمل التطوعي للمشاركة في فعاليات اليوم  العالمي للتطوع، الذي افتتحه وزير الثقافة القطري. وتهدف الجماعة إلى التبادل  الثقافي والمعرفي والمحبة والتسامح والتواصل بين المجموعة وشعوب العالم وتحمل  اللوحة التي تشمل تراث وتاريخ الدولة ونهضتها وثقافتها ومكانتها بين العالم اسم  «المملكة أرض المحبة والسلام».
وأكد الفنان عبدالعظيم الضامن ان أهمية الملتقى  تأتي من دور الفن والجمال في إحداث نقلة نوعية في المجتمع وخلق حوار إنساني بيننا  وشعوب العالم، منوها إلى أن المرتكز الرئيسي للقاء يكمن في التواصل مع شعوب العالم  بالمحبة والتسامح والسلام التي رسمناها لتكون عنوان ملتقانا. ولفت الضامن إلى أن  بعض لوحات المحبة والسلام ستُقدم للمساهمة في دعم المؤسسات الإنسانية والخيرية،  والبعض من اللوحات سوف تشارك في المحافل الدولية للأيام العالمية الإنسانية  والحقوقية والوطنية. ويأمل الضامن تسجيل اللوحة ضمن كتاب «جينيس» للأرقام القياسية  كأطول لوحة جماعية عن السلام في العالم.
وشارك في الملتقى نخبة من التشكيليين  والتشكيليات في المملكة منهم: رجاء القديحي، وفوزية المبارك، ونجيب السيهاتي،  وكريمة أبو حسين، ومهدي الحبيل، وفاطمة العكراوي، وفاطمة الضامن، وباسم الستري،  وحسن سالم، وزينب حكروه، وأمينة الضامن، وبتول الإبراهيم، وجنات الخباز، وصلاح  مكي.
يشار إلى أن لوحة المحبة والسلام التي انطلقت من المنطقة الشرقية عام 2006  إلى العالم والتي أطلقها الفنان الضامن عبر مشاركة فنية عالمية وعبرت عن تجسيد روح  المحبة والسلام تعتبر أطول لوحة يشارك فيها فنانون من مختلف أنحاء العالم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسببت في حرمانها من الدراسة

فاطمة تبكي «قطناً» والأطباء في حيرة

دموع القطن تخرج من عيو فاطمه




في حالة نادرة وفريدة تعيش الطفلة (فاطمة) طفلة الأحساء البريئة  ذات السنوات العشرة حالة من اليأس والقلق جراء ما أصابها وحول حياتها الجميلة من حب  المدرسة والدراسة والتفوق واللعب والمرح إلى كره حقيقي لم تعهده عائلتها والتي  اكتشفت قبل شهر سبب حالتها وهي تذرف دموعا ليست بتلك الدموع المعروفة إنما هي دموع  من قطن ومناديل تذرفها أكثر من 30 مرة في اليوم وهي تعاني كثيرا وتتألم ولا تعلم ما  الذي أصابها من تحول غريب ومفاجئ جعلها تحول حياتها بشكل مفاجئ فليلها أصبح نهارا  ونهارها أصبح ليلا ومن شدة الألم والمعاناة ظهرت آثار ذلك الألم وتلك الدموع  المشبعة بالقطن والمناديل ذات الأحجام المختلفة الصغيرة والكبيرة وهي تحملها في  يدها وتتساءل لماذا دموعي تختلف عنكم ولا تدري ما حالتها.
( اليوم ) زارت الطفلة  في منزل والدها وشاهدت دموع الطفلة من القطن والمناديل حيث أكد والدها انه مازال  مندهشا من الأمر وقال لا اعتراض على قضاء الله وقدره فقد كانت ابنتي محبة للدراسة  ومتميزة ومتفوقة ومحبوبة من الجميع أما الآن فهي تتمنى أن تذهب للدراسة إلا أن هناك  ما يمنعها ويصرف عنها حب الدراسة.
وقال ذهبت بابنتي إلى كل مكان للكشف عن حالتها  التي جعلتها تذرف دموع من القطن والمناديل وتم عرضها على أفضل الأطباء والمستشارين  في طب العيون ورغم تكوين اللجنة الاستشارية لمجموعة من المختصين وبعد الكشف على  عيون ابنتي اجمع الجميع أن ابنتي سليمة طبيا ولاتعاني من أي شيء ويعلم الله تعالى  أنني في حيرة من أمري ولعل ما يزيدني هما هي تلك الأسئلة الأليمة التي توجهها لنا  ابنتنا وسؤالها الدائم عن دموعها الغريبة وكل أملها أن تذرف دموعا كما تعودت أن  تذرفها قبل شهر بدلا من الألم والمعاناة التي تجدها أثناء ذرفها دموع القطن  والمناديل ونفسها أن تعود من جديد لمقاعد الدراسة وتكمل دراستها خصوصا أنها في الصف  الرابع وأملها أن تعود وتلعب مع صديقاتها ويعلم الله أننا عانينا كثيرا رغم أنها  تعيش حياتها الطبيعية ولعل ما يزيد من خروج دموعها من القطن والمنديل عندما تقوم  بالمذاكرة أو عندما تنوي الذهاب للمدرسة وكذلك عند سماع القران الكريم أو عندما  يقرأ عليها احد القراء أو عندما تذهب لدورة المياه فهي تذرف بكثرة وهذا ما جعل  الكثير من الأطباء والمختصين يستغربون هذا الأمر وهم يرون تلك الدموع بأعينهم  وابنتي تخرجها من عيونها التي تورمت كثيرا. وكل ما اطلبه هو الدعاء لابنتي بالشفاء  العاجل والعودة لتعيش حياتها الطفولية كما هو حال الأطفال.


ياارب يعافيها ويفرج عنها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على شاب بعد مطاردة 6 ساعات


بعد مطاردة استمرت أكثر من 6 ساعات تمكنت الدوريات الأمنية من  إلقاء القبض على شاب - 26 عاماً- بعد سرقته سيارة «مرسيدس» من الجبيل حيث قامت  الدوريات بمطاردة الشاب على فترات متقطعة بعد أن أخذ بالظهور والاختفاء بين الخبر  والدمام والظهران والقطيف ملاحقاً من قبل الدوريات الأمنية التي نجحت في القبض عليه  مستقلا السيارة المسروقة بصحبة شخص آخر وبحوزته خمسة جوالات وتم تسليمه إلى شرطة  غرب الدمام. وأكد المتحدث الرسمي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني  الحادثة مشيرا إلى أن الشاب المطارد كان مطلوباً في عدة قضايا جنائية, وبعد القبض  عليه والتحقيق معه في شرطة غرب الدمام تم إحالته الى هيئة التحقيق والادعاء  العام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجلس وزراء صحة الخليج: «أنفلونزا الماعز».. ليست وباء


قـال الـمـديـر الـعـام لـلـمـكـتـب الـتـنـفـيـذي لـمـجـلـس  وزراء الـصـحـة لدول مجلس التعاون الدكتور توفيق بن أحمد خوجة أنه لا يوجد حتى الآن  على موقع منظمة الصحة العالمية أي معلومات حول مرض أنفلونزا الماعز ، مؤكدًا ان هذا  لا يعد هذا المرض في الوقت الحالي وباء يشكل خطورة عالية. وبين خوجة أن هذا المرض  محصور حالياً في هولندا، وأن أنفلونزا الماعز التي هاجمت هولندا في الفترة الماضية  أصابت نحو 2300 شخص توفي منهم 6 أشخاص، واصفها بأنها ما هي إلا بكتيريا تخرج من  الماعز الحامل عندما تصاب بإجهاض ذاتي وأن العدوى تأتي من التلامس مع الماعز  المصابة .
وبيـّن أنه تم التعميم على جميع الدول الأعضاء بهذا المرض ومسبباته  وطرق العدوى وأعراض المرض والعلاج وكذلك الإجراءات الوقائية التي يجب اتخاذها ومنها  تثقيف الجمهور حول مصادر العدوى والتخلص السليم من المشيمة ومخلفات الولادة وأنسجة  الجنين والأجنة المجهضة للماعز والأغنام، وعدم الاقتراب من الحظائر والمختبرات التي  يكون فيها حيوانات مصابة واستخدام اللبن المبستر ومنتجاته، واتباع الإجراءات  المناسبة لتعبئة وحفظ وغسيل الملابس في المختبرات، والحجر الصحي للحيوانات  المستوردة والتأكد من كون المرافق التي بها حيوانات مصابة بعيدة عن المناطق  المأهولة بالسكان واختيار الحيوانات دائماً لوجود الأجسام المضادة للبكتيريا ومنع  انتشار ذلك الميكروب عن طريق الهواء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الدمام: مواطنون خائفون من اللقاح 



رفض غالبية أولياء أمور طلاب المرحلة الابتدائية بمدارس المنطقة  الشرقية تطعيم أبنائهم ضد فيروس أنفلونزا الخنازير حيث وصلت نسبة الرفض الى 97.50%  وذلك بعد أن استلمت المدارس الاستمارات من الطلاب صباح أمس في حين أن نسبة ضعيفة من  الطلاب ادعوا أن استماراتهم ضاعت وبعد الاتصال من قبل المدارس بأولياء الأمور اتضح  أنهم قاموا بتعبئتها بالرفض بل لم يكتف أولياء الأمور بتعبئة الاستمارات فحسب بل  اتصل الكثير منهم على المدارس محذرا من تطعيم ابنه بهذا اللقاح وانه لو ادعى الابن  أنه أضاع الاستمارة فانه غير موافق البتة على تطعيمه مؤكدين خوفهم من هذا اللقاح  الذي وان كتبت بعض الآثار السلبية بعد اخذه الا انه يبدو ان له أضرارا خطيرة تتعقب  لمن يستعمله لاحقا بعيدة المدى.. ويقول المواطن يحيى الزهراني لليوم انه لم يوافق  على اخذ ابنائه أمصال اللقاح ضد أنفلونزا الخنازير في المدارس ما دام الامر  اختياريا وليس اجباريا لان ما يقال عن هذا اللقاح اصابني بالخوف من ان يصيب ابنائي  لا سمح الله مشكلة. وقال المعلم وولي الامر سعيد الغامدي: كيف اوافق على تطعيم  ابنائي ولم نر أي تطمينات اعلانية في الصحف او في التلفزيون بأن هذا اللقاح آمن من  أي اضرار مستقبلية.. واكد المواطن محمد السليم انه ومع كثرة اطلاعه في بعض المواقع  الالكترونية ادرك ان هذا اللقاح يمثل مشكلة لابنائه ولذلك فهو لم يوافق على  التطعيم. واكد اولياء امور اجتمعوا حول احدى مدارس الدمام بالقول: كيف لنا نحن  أولياء الأمور الذين لا فهم لنا في المسائل الطبية أن نقرر وكيف سنتحمل مسؤولية هذا  القرار ونحن لا نعرف عن سلبياته ولا إيجابياته شيئا..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و في ..

الجبيل : تأجيل التطعيم إلى اليوم وإحجام أولياء الأمور


وفي الجبيل تم تأجيل التطعيم الى اليوم الأحد وقال مدير المراكز  الصحية بالجبيل علي الذبالي : إننا مستعدون للحملة بتوفر لقاح «أنفلونزا الخنازير»  والكادر الصحي الذي سينفذ الحملة الوطنية للتطعيم ضد هذا الوباء مشيرا الى ان هناك  تنسيقا مع مكتب الإشراف التربوي بالمحافظة للبدء بعد التأكد من وصول أوراق الموافقة  من أولياء أمور الطلاب والطالبات وقال :سوف نقوم بزيارة لكل مدرسة وسوف يتم التطعيم  بعد التأكد من الموافقة ، وعلمت «اليوم» ان هناك احجاما كبيرا عن التطعيم و قد لوحظ  أن نسبة كبيرة من أولياء أمور الطلاب والطالبات الذين التقت بهم «اليــوم « يرفضون  التطعيم وأشاروا إلى أن موجة المرض انخفضت بشكل كبير خلال الأيام الماضية ولم يعد  هناك تخوف يذكر الأمر الذي دفعهم لعدم الموافقة على التطعيم خوفا من الآثار  الجانبية المحتملة إضافة الى أن الكثير من أولياء أمور الطلاب والطالبات متخوفون من  نتائج هذا اللقاح لاسيما بعد أن تركت وزارتا الصحة والتربية والتعليم موضوع التطعيم  خياراً لولي الأمر. وفي الجبيل الصناعية حدد التطعيم يوم السبت المقبل بعد ان يتم  حصر الطلاب والطالبات ليتم التطعيم من خلال عيادات الهيئة الملكية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وجدت في الشارع وادعت انها لم تستلم رواتبها

خادمة إندونيسية بجدة تتهم كفيلها بكسر يدها وحلق شعرها


 
ادعت مقيمة إندونيسية وجدت ملقاة في أحد شوارع مدينة جدة، أن كفيلها قام بحلق شعر  رأسها وضربها حتى كسرت يدها وحرمها من رواتبها على مدى عامين متتالين.

وتعود التفاصيل الى أن مواطناً أبلغ شرطة جدة وهيئة حقوق  الإنسان بأنه عثر على الخادمة الإندونيسية في أحد شوارع المدينة في حالة سيئة،  مشيراً إلى أنها كانت حليقة الرأس ويبدو عليها الإعياء فقام بنقلها إلى مستشفى  الملك فهد بجدة.

وحمَّلت الخادمة كفيلها الذي يعمل بأحد الأجهزة الأمنية  مسؤولية ما لحق  بها.

وأبلغت  إدارة المستشفى الشؤون الاجتماعية بالتعامل مع الحادثة ولكنها لم تحرك  ساكناً 

 فيما أكد المواطن أنه أبلغ هيئة حقوق الإنسان بتفاصيل  ما وقع على الخادمة قبل أسبوعين.


دام كفيلها يشتغل في احد الاجهزه الامنيه يعني حقها ضاع حتى لو تدخلت هيئة حقوق الانسان


اذا منصبه كبير وساند ظهره مزبوط معناها ينطبق عليها (اذا خصمك القاضي مين تقاضي )  :cool:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مارس التهكير وسرق بريد " البيشي" ورفض الاستماع  للتحذيرات

الزام "رينو" بعدم اختراق المواقع الإلكترونية والعبث ببريد  الآخرين


 
ألزمت المحكمة الجزئية بجدة هكراً سعودياً يبلغ من العمر 15 عاماً بالتعهد كتابياً  بعدم العودة إلى اختراق المواقع الإلكترونية على الشبكة العنكبوتية والعبث بالبريد  الإلكتروني للآخرين، وشمل التعهد الذي أخذ على الهاكر السعودي الشهير بـ"رينو"  (  RENO ) بعدم العودة مجدداً إلى ممارسة التهكير واختراق البريد الإلكتروني والمواقع  الإلكترونية السعودية وغيرها.

وكشف المدعي جبريل البيشي (25 عاماً) الذي تم اختراق مواقعه الإلكترونية، أن  الجاني قام بالعبث عدة مرات على مواقع إنترنت ومنتديات، مشيراً إلى أنه حذره   بملاحقته قضائياً، إلا أنه أصر على موقفه، موضحاً أنه قام بتسجيل شكوى في شرطة  الخبر بالمنطقة الشرقية مفادها أن  حدثاً من سكان مدينة جدة قام بسرقة بريده  الإلكتروني وعبث بمواقع إنترنت ومنتديات يملكها.

وأشار البيشي إلى أن شرطة الخبر أحالت بدورها القضية إلى شرطة جدة التي سجلت   محضراً بالحادثة وتفاصيلها، والأضرار التي لحقت بالمدعي جراء ضياع بريده الالكتروني  ومواقع الإنترنت التي يملكها، مضيفا أنه تمت ملاحقة " رينو" وقبضت عليه في مقهى  إنترنت وهو يمارس هوايته في اختراق المواقع والعبث بها وأحالته إلى هيئة التحقيق  والادعاء العام.

وكانت مراكز الشرطة في السعودية قد فتحت أبوابها مطلع العام الجاري لاستقبال  بلاغات سرقة البريد الإلكتروني استعداداً لمطاردة مخترقي البريد الإلكتروني "  الكراكر" و  "الهكر"  والمتلصصين على أجهزة الحواسيب والبريد الإلكتروني كون ذلك  يعد إحدى الجرائم الإلكترونية، التي تطاردها وزارة الداخلية، نظراً لآثارها السلبية  المتعددة .


  :weird:  بعده مايطلع من البيضه وطايح تهكير .. هذا اذا طلع ويش بيصير

لا واللي يعل القلب صحيح المحكمه متعبين نفسهم والله في هالحكم (تعهد)

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معاكسات وملاحقات ودماء في السوق


حبس المتسوقون في مركز تجاري في المدينة المنورة أنفاسهم أمس عندما هوى شاب في  مقتبل العمر من أعلى المتجر إلى الأرض وسقط وسط بركة من الدماء. وأحدثت الواقعة  حالة من الفوضى وسط النساء والأطفال الذين تجمعوا حول الشاب الممدد على الأرض  فاختلطت صرخات الشاب الجريح مع استغاثات المتسوقين. وبحسب شهود عيان في الموقع، فإن  حراس أمن مركز التسوق لاحقوا الشاب ومعه آخرون إلى الطابق الأول، وبعد لحظات هوى  أحدهم إلى الأرض وسط بركة من الدماء ليتم نقله على عجل إلى المستشفى بواسطة سيارة  طبية تتبع الهلال الأحمر، فيما هرب رفاقه إلى مكان غير معلوم، وبحسب مدير مستشفى  الملك فهد الدكتور محمد فخري الأيوبي أن الشاب تعرض لإصابة في الرأس نتج عنها جرح  تهتكي في الفروة، إلى جانب كسر مضاعف في عظمة الفخذ الأيمن وكسر متحرك في مفصل كاحل  القدم، ولا يزال المصاب تحت الملاحظة الطبية. وفي وقت لاحق تحفظت السلطات الأمنية  على حراس الأمن للتحقيق في ظروف الحادث. 



يعني حضرته كان يغازل  :bigsmile:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لص الأغنام لقي مصرعه في نفس ليلة سرقتها

تقدم أحد المواطنين ببلاغ للأجهزة الأمنية بالشرقية , يفيد فيه بسرقة أغنام من  حظيرة المواشي الخاصة به في ساعة متأخرة من الليل , وحدد فيها مواصفات اللص طبقا  لمشاهدات العامل المتواجد في الحظيرة, وقد استطاعت أجهزة الشرطة تحديد الشخص  المشتبه فيه , وبدأت عملية البحث عنه , وكانت المفاجأة أنه لقي مصرعه في حادث مروري  , في نفس الليلة التي سرق فيها الأغنام , وعثر في مكان الحادث على مجموعة من  الأغنام المسروقة , وواحدة منها لقيت حتفها مع اللص. 
 
وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني , أنه تم  العثور على جثة الشخص الذي قام بسرقة الأغنام من حظيرة المواشي , في نفس الليلة  التي سرق فيها الأغنام , وقد تعرف صاحب الحظيرة على الأغنام المسروقة , والتي نفقت  أحداها في الحادث مع اللص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سائق إثيوبي يفرض على المارة الصمت .. أو الفضيحة



ابتكر محتال اثيوبي أسلوبا غير مسبوق في التكسب الحرام ونجح في غش عشرات من عابري  الطرقات ووضعهم بين أمرين، الانصياع لابتزازه أو الفضيحة. وأشارت المعلومات إلى أن  النصاب الذي يعمل سائق سيارة أجرة كان يستوقف المارة ويبرز لهم لفافة من الأموال  تظهر منها عملة من الفئات العالية، يقول إنها سقطت من العابر، لتبدأ بعد ذلك عمليات  المساومة حيث يطلب من ضحيته نصيبه من العمولة نظير إعادة اللفافة، وبعد استلام حصته  يطلق المحتال صرخات في الشارع موهما الجميع أن عابر الطريق حاول سرقة ما معه، ولا  يجد الضحية غير إطلاق ساقيه للريح خشية الفضيحة. وذكرت المعلومات أن إحجام الضحايا  عن إبلاغ السلطات الأمنية شجع المتهم على التمادى في أفعاله قبل أن يسقط في يد  السلطات الأمنية أمس الأول، بعد بلاغ تقدم به مواطن وقع في حبائل النصاب الإثيوبي  الذي اقتيد أمس إلى مركز شرطة البلد لاستكمال إجراءات التحري والتحقيق. وقال  المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة جدة العقيد مسفر الجعيد إن الشرطة تتحفظ على المتهم  لمعرفة فصول جرائمه التي ارتكبها في حق عابري الطرقات.
في شأن آخر، أوقفت  السلطات الأمنية أمس عاملا من بنجلاديش سرق (تحويشة) رفيقه في السكن. وكان الشاكي  قد تقدم ببلاغ إلى السلطات عن اختفاء مبلغ تسعة آلاف ريال وحلي ذهبية من غرفته  الملحقة بإحدى الاستراحات، وحصرت الشرطة اتهامها في رفيق السكن لينهار معترفا  بفعلته، وأشار في أقواله إلى أنه حول المبلغ إلى بلاده بعد أن تصرف في المسروقات.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إنذار و »مستشعرات « لرصد منسوب المياه بنفق الدمام 



أكد رئيس المجلس البلدي لأمانة المنطقة الشرقية الدكتور عارف بن  عبدالله العشبان أن المجلس لديه خطة لتفعيل زيارات الأعضاء لأحياء حاضرة الدمام  اضافة للقيام بزيارات ميدانية لمشاريع الأمانة والالتقاء بمواطني الحاضرة مرة كل  أسبوعين . وأوضح د. العشبان أن هناك تنسيقا ومتابعة بين الأمانة والمجلس فيما يخص  موسم الأمطار مشيرا الى اطلاع المجلس على تفاصيل ماحدث في نفق تقاطع طريق الملك فهد  المتقاطع مع طريق الأمير نايف وتم عرض الأسباب التي أدت إلى تجمع المياه في أسفل  النفق وحجم المياه الساقطة ، كما نوقشت توصيات الجهاز التنفيذي في الأمانة ومنها  رفع كفاءة نظام تصريف مياه الأمطار بمجمع بن خلدون بلازا وإنشاء مصائد أمطار إضافية  ويتم ربطها على الخطوط الرئيسية للشبكة . واستخدام نظام للإنذار بارتفاع مياه  الأمطار بالنفق باستخدام المستشعرات ، مع اتخاذ الإجراءات الفنية اللازمة لتأمين  عملها بصورة دقيقة وعند تطوير طريق الملك فهد بجزءيه الشرقي والغربي من النفق  التقيّد بالتحكم بالمناسيب بصورة أفضل لمنع التدفق السريع للمياه إلى داخل النفق مع  زيادة عدد المصائد على الطريق .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القطيف : آسيويون يحولون منزلاً شعبياً لمخزن أغذية فاسدة



ضبطت بلدية محافظة القطيف منزلا شعبيا بحي الخرارة حوّله عمال  آسيويون الى مستودع مواد غذائية منتهية الصلاحية ، وعثر بداخله على 70 كرتون اغذية  متنوعة وأدوات تغليف ومعدات تصنيع المعجنات ومنتجات الدقيق ، وأكد رئيس البلدية  المهندس خالد الدوسري ، ان فرق التفتيش والرقابة الصحية التابعة للبلدية ضبطت ضمن  حملاتها الدورية مواد غذائية منتهية الصلاحية وأخرى لا يوجد عليها تاريخ أو مصدر  تصنيع داخل منزل عمالة وافدة بحي الخرارة وتمت مصادرة المضبوطات وإيقاف العمالة ،  ودعا المواطنين لتحمل مسئوليتهم نحو حماية المجتمع بالإبلاغ عن المساكن المخالفة  والعمالة التي تعمل دون ترخيص وذلك على رقم البلاغات «940» كما طالب أصحاب المنشآت  بتطبيق الأنظمة والتعليمات الصحية حفاظا على المصلحة العامة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منعت المدعوين من دخول قصر الأفراح

سعودية تحاول إفساد زواج زوجها من أخرى


حاولت زوجة سعودية إفساد حفل زفاف زوجها من أخرى، بعد أن خرجت من بيت أهلها دون  علمهم لتتجه إلى قصر للأفراح في الرياض وتحاول منع المدعوين من دخول الحفل. 
 
وبحسب بعض حضور الحفل، وقفت الزوجة على باب قصر الأفراح وبدأت بالصراخ على  المدعوين بطريقة هستيرية، محاولة منعهم من حضور الحفل حتى وصل خبر ما قامت به إلى  مسامع زوجها.

 
وكانت الزوجة طلبت من أحد أبناء إخوتها إيصالها إلى قصر الأفراح ، في حين سارع  الزوج بالإتصال بإخوة زوجته مطالباً إياهم إخراج شقيقتهم من قصر الأفراح.

 
يذكر أن هذه ليست الحادثة الأولى في السعودية التي تحاول زوجة إفساد زواج  زوجها من أخرى، وسبق أن تقدم زوج بشكوى ضد زوجته الأولى لدى الجهات الأمنية خوفاً  من إفسادها زفافه.

 :bigsmile:  قلنالكم فكروا  مليووون مره قبل ماتخطبوا ثانيه .. بعد حريق الجهرا  النساء استقوت
نصيحه العمر مش بعزئه  :toung: الخوف تروح فيها أرقاب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«بلدي» القطيف يراقب شفط مياه الأمطار «ميدانياً»


قام رئيس المجلس البلدي بالقطيف جعفر الشايب بجولة ميدانية على  مدينة سيهات رافقه خلالها مدير ادارة النظافة وصحة البيئة بالبلدية طاهر الحسن  وأمين المجلس البلدي عبدالله ال شهاب تم خلالها الوقوف على جهود وخدمات البلدية  لشفط مياه الأمطار التي شهدتها المحافظة مؤخرا. وشملت الجولة أحياء الفردوس والسلام  والخليج وغرناطة وحي مدينة العمال وتم التوقف عند منطقة تجمع الامطار بوسط حي  غرناطة والتى تصادف قيام البلدية بشفط مياه الامطار المتجمعة بالموقع بكميات كبيرة  , ونوه الشايب إلى ضرورة تضافر الجهود للحد من وصول مستوى تجمع مياه الامطار  لمستويات تسبب مخاطر للأهالي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعملون لمساعدة أسرهم

أطفال بعمر الزهور يمضون وقتهم بين المدرسة وسوق السمك



العديد من الأطفال يقضون ساعات الصباح مع زملائهم في المدرسة وعقب  انتهاء دوامهم يتجهون إلى منازلهم لتأدية واجباتهم المدرسية ثم يتجهون عصرا إلى سوق  العمل المؤقت للعمل لمساعدة أسرهم بدخولهم البسيطة. 
والأطفال الذين لم تتجاوز  أعمارهم الثالثة عشرة يتجهون للعمل وهم يملكون طموحات واحلام كبيرة فهناك من يحلم  بتكملة دراسته الجامعية وآخر بتحسين وضع أسرته وغيرها الكثير من الأحلام المشروعة  يواجهون في سوق العمل منافسة من قبل عمالة وافدة.
ويقول الطفل  حسين الجميعان 13 عاما أعمل منذ سنتين في السوق وأنا الآن بالمرحلة المتوسطة أقضي  يومي بالمدرسة لحين الظهر وأقوم بحل واجباتي المدرسية ثم أتجه للعمل في سوق السمك  عصرا حيث اقوم بشراء السمك وبيعه منوها الى انه يشتري بالبان (البان 32كيلو جرام)  وأقوم ببيعه.
وبين أن أكثر أصناف السمك التي يتعامل معها الشعري والقرقفان  الدبون والوحر والبزيمي والتونة منوها الى ان عمله اليومي يأتي من باب مساعدة أسرته  وأطمح أن أكون طبيبا عندما أكبر.
وأكد الطفل جواد موسى 13عاما ويدرس في المرحلة  المتوسطة بأنه يعمل في تنظيف السمك لمساعدة أسرته منوها الى انه يعمل في السوق من  الساعة الثالثة عصرا ولغاية الثامنة مساء ويحصل على أجر يومي يتجاوز الـ 50  ريالا.
ولفت الى انه ينظف كيلو غرام السمك بـريالين والمبلغ هذا يساعده وأسرته  في تلبية احتياجاته المدرسة ولفت الى ان سيطرة العمال الوافدين على السوق يؤثر على  عمله, ودعا الجهات ذات العلاقة لتنظيم سوق السمك والحد من سيطرة العمالة الوافدة  وإتاحة الفرصة له ولأقرانه بالعمل وانه يحلم ان يكون طبيبا ليخدم وطنه. 
واعتبر  الطفل فاضل أحمد 13 عاما ويدرس في الصف الأول متوسط عمله في ترتيب السمك والذي  يستغرق قرابة خمس ساعات فرصة لتحسين وضعه حيث يضع ما يكسبه بيد والدته مؤكدا بان  عمله أفضل من تمضية وقته باللعب في الشارع أو في أشياء غير مفيدة فالعمل شرف ونحن  نحصل على المال بتعب وعندما أكبر أريد أن أكون عسكريًا حتى أحقق أحلامي وأحلام  أسرتي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يرتكب سرقاته تهديدا «بالساطور «

شابان يحرقان السيارات لاخفاء جرائمهما 



فتحت شرطة منطقة الرياض تحقيقات موسعة مع ثلاثة من الجناة إثر  تورطهم في قضايا سلب وسرقة. 
وتعود التفاصيل عندما اشتبهت إحدى فرق دوريات الأمن  بمنطقة الرياض بشخصين يستقلان سيارة لونها أبيض وكانا يسيران بها في مخططات الغروب،  وعند محاولة التأكد من وضعهما لاذا بالفرار واتضح أنهما كانا بجوار سيارة تشتعل بها  النيران .. فتمت متابعتهما عن بعد إلى إن وصلا إلى احد الاسواق حيث دخلا الحي  وأثناء دخولهما أحد الممرات الضيقة ارتطم السائق بجدار احد المنازل فتمكنت الفرقة  التي تقوم بمتابعتهما من القبض عليهما بعد أن نزلا من السيارة وهربا جرياً على  الأقدام وتم محاصرتهما وقبض عليهما واعترفا بسرقة سيارة وقاما باشعال النيران  لاخفاء معالم الجريمة وتم تسليمهما لمركز شرطة منفوحة.من جهة أخرى تمكنت إحدى فرق  دوريات الأمن من القبض على آخر قام بالدخول الى محل للتموينات في حي الوزارات  حاملاً معه سلاح أبيض (ساطور) وسلب المحل تحت تهديد السلاح ، حيث قبض عليه في منطقة  قريبة من التموينات وبيده أداة الجريمة ويخفي سلاحين آخرين تحت ملابسه. جهات  التحقيق في شرطة منطقة الرياض فتحت تحقيقا مع الأشخاص حول القضايا التي أقدموا على  ارتكابها وللكشف عن أي قضايا مشابهة أو أنشطة إجرامية أخرى، وستتم إحالتهم إلى  القضاء حال استيفاء الإجراءات النظامية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الإيقاع بسارق المنازل الليلي بالأحساء 



ألقت شرطة الاحساء صباح امس القبض على شاب سعودي يبلغ 23 عاما حيث  قام بالسطو على عدد من المنازل في محافظة الاحساء وتم التعرف على اوصافه بعد التحري  والبحث وتعود التفاصيل عندما تلقى مركز الرقيقة بشرطة محافظة الأحساء 4 بلاغات في  وقت متأخر من الليل من مواطنين ومقيمين تضمنت تعرض منازلهم إلى الاقتحام من بعض  المنافذ الجانبية بقصد السرقة منها. وتم القبض على احد المشتبهين وتم عرضه على  المدعين واستطاعوا التعرف عليه وبعد القبض على المدعى عليه اتضح أنه مواطن عشريني.  وتم اتخاذ اللازم وجرى إيقافه والتحقيق مستمر في هذه التهم والقضايا الأخرى  المماثلة المسجلة ضد مجهول.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

العثور على جثة خادمة بمستودع ومواطن يشعل النيران في جسده


كشفت التحقيقات الجارية مؤخراً غموض العثور على جثة عثر عليها  الأسبوع الماضي بأحد المستودعات بمحافظة الأحساء، حيث تبين أنها جثة خادمة هندية  وتبلغ من العمر 39 عاما كما كشفت التحقيقات انها قد هربت من منزل كفيلها حيث تم  الابلاغ عنها من قبل إدارة الوافدين بجوازات المحافظة عندما تلقى مركز الرقيقة  بلاغاً من مواطن 29عاما يفيد بعثوره على جثة في أرض تستخدم كمستودع وتم اتخاذ  اللازم وجار إكمال الإجراءات النظامية في مثل هذه القضايا. من جهة اخرى اقدم مواطن  يبلغ من العمر 45 عاما على سكب مادة الكيروسين على جسده واشعال النيران في نفسه الا  انه تم انقاذة في وقت قياسي وتم نقلة الى المستشفى وتضمن بلاغ دورية الامن ان  مواطنا أبلغ عن إقدام والده 45 سنة على محاولة الانتحار بسكب مادة الكيروسين على  جسده داخل المنزل، ثم أضرم النار في نفسه خارج منزله مما أدى إلى إصابته بحروق  متفرقة من الرأس إلى البطن. ونقل على أثرها إلى المستشفى من قبل رجال الهلال الأحمر  وأدخل العناية المركزة، وحالته الصحية غير مستقرة، بإجراء التحقيقات تبين أن  المذكور كان بحالة غير طبيعية. واتخذ اللازم وجار متابعة حالته الصحية والتحقيق  مستمر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منع المسافرين من حمل السوائل والمواد الهلامية بالطائرات  السعودية

 
بدأت الخطوط السعودية منع المسافرين من حمل السوائل والمواد الهلامية ضمن أمتعتهم  الشخصية على متن الرحلات الدولية المغادرة من مطارات المملكة اعتباراً من اليوم  السبت.

ونبهت الهيئة العامة للطيران المدني أنه تم منع جميع الركاب على الرحلات الدولية  من مطارات المملكة بعدم حمل السوائل والمواد الهلامية والمضغوطة ضمن الأمتعة  الشخصية المحمولة، تمشياً مع التوصيات الدولية الصادرة عن منظمة الطيران المدني  الدولية.

ويشمل قرار حظر حمل المواد السائلة على الطائرات جميع السوائل المعبأة في عبوات  زجاجية أو بلاستيكية أو معدنية التي تزيد أحجامها وكمياتها على ( 100 ملم)  كالمشروبات والعطور بأنواعها وكذلك المواد الهلامية والمستحضرات التجميلية  كالكريمات والجل والشامبو ومعجون الأسنان إضافة إلى العبوات المضغوطة المعدة  للاستخدام في شكل رذاذ.

وسيسمح بشكل استثنائي فقط للمواد الضرورية كحليب الأطفال وغذاء المرضى والأدوية  والمستلزمات الطبية وبعض الاحتياجات الإنسانية بكميات محدودة جداً.

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يعطيش العااافية عزيزتي شمعة ومأجورة ومثابة
إن شاء الله بحق أبي عبد الله عليه السلام ...
عساش على القوة ودمتي بألف خير ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

القبض على سمسار ومساعده امتهنا تشغيل الخادمات بالخرمة


 
ألقت فرق البحث الجنائي في شرطة محافظة الخرمة القبض على سمسار للخادمات ومعاون له  يقومان بتشغيل الخادمات الإثيوبيات المتخلفات مقابل 1500 ريال للخادمة الواحدة.

وأوضحت الشرطة أنها دهمت شقة السمسار لنشاطه المخالف، وضبطت داخلها 7 خادمات  متخلفات تسللن للبلاد من منطقة جازان عبر الحدود الجنوبية حتى وصلن إلى محافظة  الخرمة بمساعدة السمسار ومعاونه.

وأشارت إلى أنه  تم تحويل المقبوض عليهم لقسم الشرطة تمهيداً لتسليمهم لجوازات  محافظة الخرمة لتطبيق الإجراءات الأمنية الصارمة بحقهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حريق بمستشفى الولادة بالدمام يلتهم ملفات وسجلات طبية



لأول مرة منذ افتتاحه الشهر الماضي ، اندلع حريق في مستشفى  الولادة والاطفال في الدمام امس أسفر عن اتلاف ملفات وسجلات طبية .
و تعود  التفاصيل عندما نشب الحريق عند الساعة الثانية ظهر أمس في قبو مبنى الادارة ونتج عن  الحريق ايقاف المصاعد الكهربائية المؤدية الى الادارة و اطفاء الانوار في ممرات  المستشفى بالإضافة إلى احتراق عدد من ملفات الموظفين والسجلات الطبية . 
وقال  مدير العلاقات العامة والاعلام في الشؤون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية سامي السليمان ان  هناك احتمالية نشوب الحريق نتيجة ماس كهربائي مؤكداً على ان التحقيق لايزال جاريا  من قبل الدفاع المدني مضيفاً انه تمت السيطرة على الحريق عن طريق وحدة الاطفاء  الذاتي في المستشفى قبل وصول الدفاع المدني الذي حضر في وقت قياسي واستطاع اعادة  التيار الكهربائي الى المبنى ، مبيناً محدودية الحريق الذي تسبب في اتلاف بعض  الملفات ومكاتب في قسم الاستحقاقات في الادارة نافياً وجود اصابات او اختناقات  للموظفين والمرضى . 
من جهته اوضح الناطق الاعلامي بالمديرية العامة للدفاع  المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور الدوسري ان الحريق اندلع في مجموعة اوراق  تستخدم للسجلات الطبية في قبو مستشفى الولادة مشيراً الى اخماد الحريق بواسطة نظام  الاطفاء الالي واضاف ان فرق الدفاع المدني شاركت في تبريد وتهوية الموقف مؤكداً عدم  وجود اصابات ناتجة عن الحريق حيث لايزال التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة الاسباب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عقوبة 30 ألفاً إلى 50 ألفاً في الحالات المشددة 
الصحة تعتمد الضوابط والمعايير الإسترشادية للنظر في مخالفات  أحكام الأنظمة





اعتمد معالي وزير الصحة د. عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الربيعة المعايير الإسترشادية  للنظر في مخالفات أحكام الأنظمة الصحية.
وقدرت الضوابط عقوبة المخالفة في  الحالات العادية ما بين مبلغ (30.000) ريال إلى (50.000) ريال. وفي حال اقتران  المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (50.000) ريال إلى الحد  الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
ويتضمن القرار قيام الشؤون الصحية بترشيح أعضاء لجان  لمخالفات من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة وعرضها على الإدارة العامة للشؤون القانونية  مشفوعة بالسيرة الذاتية لكل مرشح لإعداد مشروع قرار تشكيل اللجنة وفق النظام وأن  تعرض الشؤون الصحية قرارات لجان المخالفات على الإدارة القانونية قبل اعتمادها من  معالي وزير الصحة للتأكد من استيفائها للإجراءات النظامية وأن تتولى الإدارة  القانونية متابعة تنفيذ القرار وتقييم تطبيقه دورياً ومنحها صلاحية إتخاذ الإجراءات  اللازمة وعقد الاجتماعات الدورية مع اللجان المختصة والجهات ذات العلاقة بما يكفل  تطوير عمل اللجان وتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة من هذا القرار.
ويمثل هذا القرار نقلة  نوعية لتطوير إجراءات العمل في لجان النظر في المخالفات الصحية والتشديد في إيقاع  العقوبات بحق المخالفين لهذه الأنظمة، كما يستهدف تحقيق العدل في الأحكام الصادرة  عن هذه اللجان. وذلك تماشياَ مع توجهات وزارة الصحة وإستراتيجيتها الهادفة إلى خدمة  المرضى وكسب رضاهم والحفاظ على صحتهم وسلامتهم وفي إطار الجهود التطويرية التي  تبذلها الوزارة للارتقاء بمستويات الأداء في القطاعات الصحية.
ويأتي القرار  حرصاً من وزارة الصحة في عدم التباين بين قرارات لجان النظر في مخالفات الأنظمة  الصحية ولوائحها التنفيذية في تحديد المخالفات وإسنادها إلى النصوص النظامية التي  تحكمها وتقدير الجزاء المناسب لها ومنعاً لما يسببه ذلك من تباين بين القرارات  الصادرة في المخالفات المتماثلة، كما أن هذه الضوابط والمعايير ستساعد على توفير  الأساس النظامي لهذه القرارات الصادرة من اللجان وستحميها من إبطالها من قبل ديوان  المظالم، حيث ستستند إلى نصوص نظامية معتمدة وستتولى الإدارة العامة للشؤون  القانونية بالوزارة متابعة تنفيذ هذه القرارات وسيطبق القرار على لجان النظر في  مخالفات أحكام نظام مزاولة المهن الصحية ونظام المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة ونظام  المنشآت والمستحضرات الصيدلانية واللوائح التنفيذية لهذه الأنظمة.
و فيما يلي تفاصيل ما نص عليه القرار من ضوابط ومعايير:
أولاً: نظــام مزاولة  المهـــن الصحــية
يراعى عند النظر في مخالفات أحكام هذا النظام الظروف  والملابسات المشددة  ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
· تكرار الخطأ.     
·   الإصرار على الخطأ رغم التحذير ممن هو أكثر خبرة.
· الإهمال.
كما تراعى  الظروف المخففة ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
· حديث التخرج سنتان فأقل.      
· حديث ممارسة المهنة بالمملكة. 
· عدم وجود خبرة أعلى يمكن الاستعانة  بها.
ولتقرير العقوبات على المخالفات يتم الاسترشاد بما يلي:
1- إن ممارسة  طرق التشخيص والعلاج غير المعترف بها علمياً تعد مخالفة للمادة (7/ب) من النظام  وتخضع في تقدير العقوبة لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير  العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- اقتران التشخيص والعلاج بإجراء جراحي.
- إذا  نتج عن المخالفة ضرر شديد مادي ومعنوي أو عاهـة مستديمة. 
- تكرار  الخطأ.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين  مبلغ (30.000) ريال إلى (50.000) ريال .
وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف  المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (50.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر  بالنظام.
2- قيام الممارس الصحي بعمل يتجاوز إختصاصه أو إمكاناته في غير حالة  الضرورة يعد مخالفة للمادة (9) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28 ) من  النظــام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- إذا  نتج عن المخالفة مضاعفات خطيرة أو صرف مبالغ كبيرة في تكاليف العلاج. 
- تكرار  الخطأ خاصة إذا سبق تحذيره أو نصت الأنظمــة أو اللوائح بالمستشفى أو المرفق على  ذلك.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة تكون ما بين مبلغ  (10.000) ريال إلى (30.000) ريال.
وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون  الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (30.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام
3-  إتخاذ أساليب الدعايـة ذات الطابع التجـاري والمثيرة غير المبنية على أسس علميـة  تعد مخالفة للمادة (10) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من  النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة تكرار المخالفة أو  استغلال أمراض سائدة أو ظروف وبائية.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات  العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) إلى (20.000) ريال، وفي حال اقتران  المخالفة بالظروف المشددة  تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (20.000) ريال إلى الحد  الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
4- تسجيل الممارس الصحي على اللوحات أو البطاقات أو  الوصفات الطبيـة أو الإعلانات ألقاباً علمية أو تخصصات لم يحصل عليها تعد مخالفة  للمادة (10) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن  الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- تكرار الخطأ.
- إذا  كان التخصص غير معترف به.
- إذا ترتب ضرر للمريض بناءً على الإعلان.
وتقدر  العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (20.000) إلى  (30.000) ريال.
 وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد  على مبلغ (30.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
5- عدم إبلاغ الجهات  الأمنية والصحية المختصة عن حالة مريض مشتبه في إصابته جنائياً أو بمرض تعد مخالفة  للمادة (11) من النظام، ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) و المادة (32) من  النظام.
ليس لهذه المخالفة ظروف مختلفة وأن مجرد ثبوت المخالفة لأحكام النص  النظامي يخضع الممارس الصحي للعقوبة بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) إلى  (50.000) ريال 
وفي حال العود تضاعف العقوبة.. 
6- ممارسة أكثر من مهنة صحية  واحدة حتى لو كان حاصلاً على مؤهلاتها تعد مخالفة للمادة (12) من النظام ويخضع  تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة بغرامة  مالية من مبلغ (5000) ريال إلى (10.000) ريال حسب ظروف كل حالة.
7- طلب الممارس  الصحي عمولة أو مكافأة أو قبولها أو أخذها تعد مخالفة للمادة (12) من النظام ويخضع  تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة  لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- ثبوت طلب الممارس الصحي للعمولة أو المكافأة.
-  امتناعه عن تقديم الخدمـة إلا بعــد الحصول على العمولة أو المكافأة.
- تكرار  الخطأ. 
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين  مبلغ (10.000) ريال إلى (20.000) ريال.
في حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة  تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (20.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر  بالنظام.
8- الحصول على منفعـة مقابل الترويج أو الالتزام بوصفـة أدويــة أو  أجهزة أو توجيه المريض إلى صيدليــة معينة أو مستشفى أو مختبر محـدد تعد مخالفة  للمادة (12) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
ليس لهذه  المخالفة ظروف مختلفة وأن مجرد ثبوت المخالفة لأحكام النص النظامي يخضع الممارس  الصحي للعقوبة بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) ريال إلى (20.000) ريال.
وفي  حال العود تضاعف العقوبة. 
9- القيام بإجراء فحوصـات أو علاج بالمقابل أو  بالمجــان في الأماكن غير المخصصة لذلك في غير الحالات الطارئة بالمخالفة للمادة  (13) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن الظروف  المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- أن يترتب على المخالفة ضرر  للمريض. 
- تكرار المخالفة.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية  بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (5.000) ريال إلى (10.000) ريال.
 في حال اقتران  المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (10.000) ريال إلى الحد  الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
10- الاحتفاظ في مقر العمل بالأدويـة واللقاحات خلافاً  لما تسمح به تعليمات وزارة الصحــة يعد مخالفة للمادة (14/ب) من النظام ويخضع تقدير  عقوبتها لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه  المخالفة ما يلي:
- أن تكون الأدويــة منتهية الصلاحية أو غير مسجلة.
- تكرار  المخالفة.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية تبدأ  بمبلغ (5.000) ريال.
في حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تشدد العقوبة حسب  ظروف كل حالة.
11- القيام ببيع الأدوية للمرضى في غير الصيدليات أو بيع العينات  الطبية بصفة مطلقة يعد مخالفة للمادة (14/ج) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص  المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة إذا  كان الدواء غير مسجل أو منتهي الصلاحية أو تكرار المخالفة.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه  المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) ريال إلى (20.000)  ريال.
في حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ  (20.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
12- تسهيل حصول المريض على ميزة  أو فائدة مادية غير مستحقة يعد مخالفة للمادة (14/د) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها  لنص المادة (29) من النظام.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية  بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ(5.000) إلى  (15.000 ) ريال.
في حال العود تكون  الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (15.000 ) إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
13-  استخدام غير المرخص لهم من ذوي المهن الصحية أو تقديم مساعدة لأي شخص يمارس مهنة  صحية بصورة غير مشروعة يعد مخالفة للمادة (14/1) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص  المادة (29) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما  يلي:
- تكرار الخطأ.
- وقوع ضـرر للمرضى.
- طول المدة لأكثر من  عام.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ  (10.000) إلى  (30.000 ) ريال.
في حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون  الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (30.000) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
14-  استخدام أجهزة كشف أو علاج محظور بالمملكة يعد مخالفة للمادة (14/و) من النظام  ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير  العقوبة لهذه المخالفة حدوث مضاعفات للمرضى أو ضرر مادي أو معنوي أو تكرار  المخالفة.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين  مبلغ (30.000 ) ريال إلى مبلغ (50.000 ) ريال.
وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف  المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (50.000 ) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر  بالنظام.
15- إن إنهاء حياة مريض ميئوس من شفائه ولو كان بناء على طلبه أو طلب  ذويه يعد مخالفة للمادة (19) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من  النظام .
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة بغرامة مالية من (50.000) إلى (100.000)  ريال حسب ظروف الحالة.
16- إجراء عمل طبي لمريض بدون موافقته أو من يمثله أو ولي  أمره ولم تكن الحالة إسعافية يعد مخالفة للمادة (19) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها  لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة  تكرار الخطأ أو حدوث مضاعفات للمريض.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات  العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) إلى  (30.000) ريال حسب ظروف كل  حالة.
وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ  (30.000 ) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام. 
17- إعطاء تقرير بالوفاة قبل  التأكد من سبب الوفاة حسب خبرة الممارس الصحي يعد مخالفة للمادة (20) من النظام  ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في  الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية ما بين مبلغ (10.000) حتى  (20.000) ريال.
وفي حال  اقتران المخالفة بظروف مشددة تراها اللجنة تكون الغرامة بما يزيد على مبلغ (20.000  ) ريال إلى الحد الأقصى المقرر بالنظام.
18- إعطاء شهادة الوفاة رغم الاشتباه  بأن الوفاة ناجمة عن حادث جنائي يعد مخالفة للمادة (20) من النظام ويخضع تقدير  عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة بغرامة مالية  ما بين مبلغ (30.000) حتى (50.000 ) ريال حسب ملابسات كل حالة.
19- إجهاض امرأة  حامل دون أن تقتضي ذلك ضرورة إنقاذ حياتها يعد مخالفة للمادة (22) من النظام ويخضع  تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة  لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- أن يترتب على الإجهاض تعرض الأم لمضاعفات أو  مخاطر.
- أن يحدث الإجهاض من قبل غير مختص.
- تكرار المخالفة.
وتقدر  العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة مالية تبدأ  بمبلغ (50.000)  ريال.
وفي حال اقتران المخالفة بالظروف المشددة تضاعف العقوبة إلى الحد الأقصى  المقرر بالنظام.
20- صرف الصيدلي أدويــة مسقطة للأجنة أو تسهيل صرفها يعد  مخالفة للمادة (22) من النظام ويخضع تقدير عقوبتها لنص المادة (28) من  النظام.
ومن الظروف المشـددة لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- إذا كان  الدواء مخصصاً للإجهاض.
- إذا صرف الدواء بدون وصفة طبيــة. 
- إذا صرف  الدواء بغرض الإجهاض.
- تكرار الخطأ لنفس المخالفة. 
- أن يكون الدواء غير  مسجل. 
- أن يكون الدواء غير مسموح بصرفه في الصيدلية.
ومن الظروف العادية  لتقدير العقوبة لهذه المخالفة ما يلي:
- أن تكون الأدوية تحتمل الإجهاض.
- أن  تكون أدوية مخصصة للإجهاض ونتائجها غير مؤكدة.
- أدوية غير مخصصة للإجهاض إلا  إذا أعطيت بجرعات كبيرة.
وتقدر العقوبة لهذه المخالفة في الحالات العادية بغرامة  مالية ما بين مبلغ (50.000) إلى (70.000 ) ريال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فتاة حبيسـة الغيبوبة 10 أعــوام


كعادة الأم مع ابنتها، تعوّدت على إيقاظها من النوم لأداء صلاة  الفجر في وقتها في إحدى ليالي الشتاء من عام 2000م، وقبل أن تبلغ ابنتها عامها  الثامن عشر وجدتها الأم متشنجة ويخرج الزبد من فمها وهي تحتضر فأصاب الأم الهلع  والخوف على ابنتها وفلذة كبدها، وكادت تفقد تركيزها لكنها تماسكت واستدعت الإسعاف  الذي بدوره قام بالإسعافات الأولية لها، ولكن دون جدوى تذكر، فقد توقف قلبها في ذلك  الحين، فحملتها سيارة الإسعاف فاقدة الوعي إلى المستشفى وكانوا قد قرروا في ذلك  الحين إدخالها ثلاجة المستشفى ولكن بعد عدة محاولات من احد الأطباء باستخدام  الصدمات الكهربائية عاد النبض إلى القلب وشخّصت حالتها بعد ذلك على أنه هبوط حاد في  الضغط، نتج عنه تلف في خلايا المخ، وقاموا بوضعها في قسم العناية المركزة في  المستشفى رغم أن التقرير الصادر في ذلك الوقت يفيد بأن حياة الفتاة لن تستمر أكثر  من ثلاثة أيام والعلم عند الله، ولكن شاء الله (سبحانه وتعالى) وله الحمد على ما  قضى، أن تبقى على قيد الحياة إلى يومنا هذا رغم عودة حالة الهبوط في الضغط لها مرات  عديدة في المستشفى وفي المنزل الذي بقيت ملازمة له فترة استمرت أربع سنوات هي  الفترة الأخيرة من حالتها ويبقى الأب عاجزا بعدها عن نقل ابنته إلى أي مستشفى مختص  لصعوبة نقلها إذ إنها تحتاج إلى إخلاء طبي ولا يمكن السفر بها دونه خوفا على  حياتها، وهي الآن في أمسّ الحاجة للعناية الطبية الفائقة من أدوية وأجهزة طبية  مخصصة لمثل حالتها ويتمنى والدها أن يتمكن من علاجها سواء في داخل المملكة أم  خارجها، وذلك بعد أن استمرت ابنته في غيبوبة على مدى عشر سنوات من المعاناة والصبر  على قضاء الله وقدره.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاثنين اول ايام فصل الشتاء ويستمر 89 يوما

بمشيئة الله تعالى يحدث الانقلاب الشتوي في النصف الشمالي من الكرة الأرضية يوم  الاثنين 4 محرم الموافق 21 ديسمبر وذلك في تمام الساعة 8:47 مساء بتوقيت مكة  المكرمة. حيث ستكون الشمس في اخفض نقطة لها في السماء ويكون ذلك اليوم اقصر أيام  السنة وهو أيضا أول أيام فصل الشتاء حسب ماذكرت الجمعية الفلكية بجدة  .

وبينت الجمعية : ان فصل الشتاء سوف يستمر فصل الشتاء 89 يوما و 6 ساعات  تقريبا ، وتكون فيه الشمس عمودية على مدار الجدي في النصف الجنوبي من الكرة الأرضية  أما المناطق الواقعة في شمال هذا المدار وجنوبه فتتلقى أشعة الشمس مائلة بزاوية  تتناقص كلما ابتعدنا عنه ، حتى أن المنطقة القطبية الجنوبية تقع ضمن النور طيلة هذا  اليوم بينما المنطقة القطبية الشمالية لا تتلقى النور أبدا في ذلك اليوم ، وعند  نقطتي القطبين يسود النهار جنوبا والليل شمالا مدة ستة أشهر .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

البرد يودي بحياة 8 أشخاص في بولندا


لقي ثمانية أشخاص حتفهم جراء موجة البرد التي اجتاحت بولندا منتصف  الأسبوع الماضي. وذكرت وكالة الأنباء البولندية (بي.إيه.بي) امس أن موجة البرد أودت  بحياة شخصين في مدينة بيلا، غربي البلاد. 
وأضافت الوكالة أنه تم العثور على جثة  رجل -35 عاما- بأحد الشوارع القريبة من مستشفى المدينة، كما توفى آخر -53 عاما-  جراء البرودة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحرارة تنخفض في المانيا الى مادون الـ 33,6 درجة تحت الصفر


وقعت مئات الحوادث في المانيا بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية، حيث هبطت درجة الحرارة إلى  درجة قياسية الليلة الماضية مع 33.6 درجة تحت الصفر.

برلين: هبطت درجة  الحرارة الى 33,6 درجة تحت الصفر ليل الجمعة السبت في المانيا ما تسبب في حادثي  مرور داميين بسبب طبقة الجليد التي غطت الطرقات وفقا لاجهزة الارصاد والشرطة  المحلية. ولقت امراتان حتفهما في شمال البلاد في حادثين منفصلين نتيجة انزلاق  السيارات بسبب الجليد الذي غطى الطرقات.

ومنذ ايام وقعت مئات الحوادث بسبب  سوء الاحوال الجوية في مختلف انحاء المانيا ادت الى اصابة العشرات بجروح بالغة من  بينهم ثلاث نساء الجمعة في هيس (وسط) اصطدمت سيارتهم بحافلة بسبب هذه الانزلاقات.  وسجلت البرودة رقما قياسيا الليلة الماضية مع 33,6 درجة تحت الصفر في بافاريا وفقا  لاجهزة الارصاد الجوية.

وبلغت موجة البرد ذروتها في المانيا السبت مع 10  درجات تحت الصفر تقريبا في الصباح في معظم المدن الكبرى و-11 في برلين وميونيخ  (جنوب) وروستوك (شمال) و-14 في لايبزيغ (شرق) وهانوفر (شمال) وشتوتغارت (جنوب غرب)  ونورمبرغ (جنوب) و-12 في فرانكفورت وكولونيا (غرب).

ويتوقع تساقط الثلوج  الاحد و"الاثنين ستكون المانيا كلها تقريبا مغطاة باللون الابيض" كما توقعت اجهزة  الارصاد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الحريري يجري محادثات مع الاسد في اول زيارة لسوريا  منذ اغتيال والده


التقى رئيس الوزراء اللبناني سعد الحريري السبت الرئيس السوري بشار الاسد بدمشق في  زيارة هي الاولى من نوعها يقوم بها الحريري وتستمر حتى الغد.

وتتناول  محادثات الاسد والحريري العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين والتطورات الاقليمية  والدولية. 

وسيجتمع الحريري بعدد من المسؤولين السوريين على رأسهم نظيره  السوري ناجي العطري.

وذكرت مصادر سورية أن اللقاءات ترمي لفتح صفحة علاقات  جديدة بين الجانبين. وتحظى الزيارة باهتمام كبير، كونها الاولى للحريري منذ توتر  العلاقات بين البلدين بعد اغتيال والده، رئيس الوزراء الاسبق رفيق الحريري عام  الفين وخمسة. 

ووصل الحريري بمفرده الى باحة قصر تشرين حيث خصه الاسد  باستقبال "حار" وتبادلا القبلات.

وكان الحريري وصل في وقت سابق الى مطار  دمشق الدولي حيث كان في استقباله وزير شؤون رئاسة الجمهورية السوري منصور عزام  والسفير اللبناني في سوريا ميشال الخوري.

وذكرت وكالة الانباء الرسمية  (سانا) ان الحريري يقوم بزيارة لدمشق لمدة يومين.

وهذه الزيارة هي الاولى  التي يقوم بها الحريري لدمشق منذ تسلمه مهماته، وسيبحث خلالها مع الاسد العلاقات  بين البلدين.

ولم يضم الوفد المرافق للحريري ايا من الاشخاص الذين وردت  اسماؤهم في الاستنابات القضائية التي نصت على دعوة شخصيات للاستماع اليها في قضية  مرفوعة امام القضاء السوري تتصل باغتيال الحريري.

وتأتي هذه الاستدعاءات في  اطار شكوى تقدم بها المدير العام السابق للامن العام اللبناني اللواء الركن جميل  السيد ضد "خمسة شهود زور" سوريين و"شركائهم اللبنانيين"، محملا اياهم مسؤولية  اعتقاله لمدة تناهز اربع سنوات في قضية اغتيال الحريري.

وقال مسؤول في  المكتب الاعلامي للحريري ان الرئيس السوري سيقيم مأدبة عشاء على شرف رئيس الحكومة  اللبناني مساء اليوم السبت.

ومنذ دخوله الحياة السياسية بعد اغتيال والده  رئيس الوزراء الاسبق رفيق الحريري في شباط /فبراير 2005 لم يجر سعد الحريري اي  اتصالات رسمية مع سوريا.

وسبق ان اتهم سعد الحريري وقوى 14 آذار/مارس التي  يعتبر ابرز اركانها، سوريا بالوقوف وراء عملية اغتيال والده التي وقعت في بيروت  ابان الوصاية السورية على لبنان.

وبعيد تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة، تلقى الحريري  برقية تهنئة من نظيره السوري محمد ناجي عطري.

وفي لقاءاته الضيقة يدرج  الحريري زيارته لدمشق في اطار "واجباته كرئيس حكومة لكل لبنان والتي تحتم عليه عدم  التوقف عند الاعتبارات الشخصية".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طهران تنفي دخول قواتها العراق وتتحدث عن سوء فهم في  ترسيم الحدود


نفى المتحدث باسم الخارجية الايرانية رامين مهمان برست السبت الانباء التي تناقلتها  بعض وسائل الاعلام حول حقل فكة النفطي، مؤكدا أن قوات بلاده لم تدخل الاراضي  العراقية.

وأوضح مهمان برست في حديث لقناة العالم أن اسباب القضية الحدودية  قد تعود لسوء الفهم في ترسيم حدود البلدين. 

وأشار الى أن طهران وبغداد  يبحثان المسائل الحدودية بالطرق الدبلوماسية، وعلى اساس اتفاقية الجزائر لعام 1975،  مؤكدا ان الاتفاقية واضحة في مثل هذه المواضيع. 


وأعلن أن طهران مستعدة  لعقد جلسات خاصة باللجنة المشتركة حول الحدود، وأنها تنتظر رد الجانب  العراقي.
وقال مهمان برست ان الاخبار التي تناقلتها بعض وسائل الاعلام حول حقل  فكة النفطي لا اساس لها من الصحة، وانها ترمي الى التاثير على العلاقات بين  البلدين.

واشار الى ان الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية والعراق تربطهما مع  بعضهما علاقات صداقة جيدة للغاية، مؤكدا ان المستفيدين من تخريب علاقات الصداقة بين  ايران والعراق هم الذين يطلقون هذه الألاعيب الإعلامية ويستخدمون تعابير كهذه  وألفاظ تؤدي الى زرع الخلاف بين البلدين. 

وأكد مهمان برست استعداد بلاده  لعقد جلسات خاصة باللجنة المشتركة حول الحدود، وأنها تنتظر رد الجانب  العراقي.

وقال: "ان مسؤولين من البلدين الجارين والصديقين ايران والعراق  يتبادلون الزيارات بشكل منتظم ويجرون مشاورات حول قضايا متعددة، كما ان المسائل  الفنية يجري بحثها من قبل المسؤولين ذوي العلاقة في البلدين وهذا أمر طبيعي تماما".  

وأكد المتحدث أن وزارة الخارجية والجهات ذات العلاقة في الجمهورية  الإسلامية الإيرانية تدرس حاليا الأنباء الواردة بهذا الشأن.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مسؤول حوثي: الطيران الاميركي يشارك في الحرب شمالي  اليمن


اكد مسؤول عسكري حوثي في حوار مع موقع اخبار صعدة الجمعة، وجود ادلة دامغة على  مشاركة الطيران الاميركي في الحرب شمالي اليمن والتي راح ضحيتها العديد من  المدنيين.

وأضاف المسؤول العسكري الحوثي: كوننا في حالة حرب منذ عام 2004،  نعرف القدرات العسكرية ونعلم بالقدرات اليمنية والعربية أيضا كما أننا نميز بين  الطيران السعودي واليمني والأميركي ونستطيع تحديد اتجاهاتها عند القصف والذهاب  والعودة.

واشار الى ان أطفال صعدة ومن خلال تجارب الحرب، يعرفون ويميزون  مختلف أنواع الأسلحة، بل ويحددون مصدرها وهدفها بدءا من رصاصة الكلاشينكوف وحتى  قذائف الدبابة والمدفع.

وتابع: مع ذلك فلدينا الأدلة التي تؤكد مشاركة  الطيران الأميركي في القصف وارتكابه مجازر وحشية وعند وجود الجهة الدولية التي تطلب  منا ذلك سنقوم بتقديمها إنشاء الله تعالى.

وحول نفي الخارجية الأميركية  مشاركتهم في الحرب، قال: إن ارتكاب المجازر الوحشية لا يشرف أحدا وتعتبر أميركا  نفسها راعية السلام وحمامة ودودة وتعتبر نفسها أيضا راعية حقوق الإنسان في العالم  فمن غير المصلحة السياسية ان تعترف بذلك.

وقال القائد العسكري: إننا نتمنى  ألا يشارك الطيران الأميركي في قصفه مناطق المدنيين وأسواقهم ولا مصلحة لنا في  إعلان ذلك بدون أي دليل، لكن لا يمكن أن نكشف كل الاوراق بهذه السرعة ولا نسكت عن  عدوان ظالم يسقط فيه الآن مئات من الأبرياء جراء قصف الطيران  الاميركي.

وقال: من يتابع إنهيار النظام السعودي في الحرب علينا، يعي ويعلم  ان ذلك لا يرضي الإدارة الاميركية سواء لأسباب سياسية أو إقتصادية وهي الآن تحاول  إنتشال النظام السعودي من ورطة وإنهيار معنوي وعسكري كبير جدا.

من جهة اخرى،  قال الحوثيون في بيان ان الطيران السعودي اطلق اكثر من 200 صاروخ على مناطق في صعدة  راح ضحيتها العديد من المدنيين، وان جنودا يمنيين سلموا انفسهم الى الحوثيين.  

الى ذلك، اتهمت المعارضة اليمنية الحكومة بقتل عشرات المدنيين، بينهم  عائلات باكملها في غارات قالت السلطات انها قتلت نحو ثلاثين عنصرا من  القاعدة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و مصر تعزز الامن عند الحدود مع غزة


قال مصدر أمني السبت إن مصر تعزز الاجراءات الأمنية على حدودها مع قطاع غزة بعد  تعرض معدات حفر لاطلاق النار من الجانب الفلسطيني لثلاثة ايام. 

وتقوم مصر  تقوم بتركيب حاجز معدني تحت الارض على امتداد القطاع الحدودي القصير حيث يحفر  الفلسطينيون انفاقا لكسر الحصار الاسرائيلي على غزة. 

ويقول مسؤولون مصريون  ان السلطات تقوم بتركيب انابيب من الصلب في الارض في عدة نقاط على الحدود لكن الهدف  منها لم يحدد. 

وقال المصدر الامني ان مصر نشرت نحو 200 شرطي وكثفت دوريات  العربات المدرعة على طول الحدود وفي مناطق يجرى بها الحفر. 

واضاف المصدر  "ارسلنا قوات جديدة من الشرطة الى الحدود مع غزة بعد اطلاق النار المتكرر من الجانب  الفلسطيني"، بحسب المصدر.

وقال المصدر ان اعيرة نارية اطلقت من الجانب  الفلسطيني للحدود على المعدات في المنطقة منذ يوم الخميس. ولم ترد انباء عن وقوع  اصابات. 

واضاف المصدر ان السلطات المصرية تعتقد ان الذين يطلقون النار هم  مهربون يخشون ان تؤدي اعمال الحفر الى تدمير الانفاق التي يستخدمونها لنقل البضائع  الى غزة سرا، على حد قوول المصدر. 

ورغم القصف الجوي لكيان الاحتلال الا ان  الانفاق لا تزال مفتوحة. وتستخدم الانفاق لنقل السلع الرئيسية. وتسيطر مصر على  الحدود الجنوبية للقطاع بموجب ترتيبات امنية مع الكيان الاسرائيلي .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نصر الله :واشنطن تخطط لسلب خيرات بلدان في الشرق  الاوسط


اعتبر السيد نصر الله السبت أن الولايات المتحدة صاحبة مشروع السيطرة والهيمنة على  بلدان الشرق الاوسط لسلب خيراته، تمارس أعلى وأبشع أنواع الحروب النفسية ضد شعوبه  وجيوشه وحركات المقاومة.

وصرح نصر الله في خطابه العاشورائي امام حشود  المواطنين اللبنانيين في قاعة الشهداء بان الاحتلال الصهيوني الذي يعتبر ثكنة  متقدمة للولايات المتحدة، يشن حرب نفسية متواصلة على مدى الساعات والدقائق.  

واوضاف:ان الحرب النفسية في العصر الحديث تستخدم لها وسائل ضخمة جدا  ومتنوعة ويأتي في مقدمتها كل ما يتصل بوسائل الإعلام ووسائل الاتصال الحديث كذلك  مؤسسات ثقافية وفكرية ومراكز دراسات وكتاب واستطلاعات رأي، وأحيانا يتم استخدام  القدرات العسكرية والأمنية والاقتصادية لخدمة الحرب النفسية.

ولفت نصر الله  الى ان هدف الاسرائيليين في حروبهم عندما كانوا يرتكب مجازر هو الضغط على المقاومة  والدولة والشعوب نفسيا، والمجازر التي تحصل في العراق وفي أفغانستان وباكستان من  مدة لمدة تقع في نفس السياق.

واستطرد بان التدمير الهائل في حرب تموز عندما  دمروا البيوت والمنازل دون أن يكون فيها أي مراكز لحزب الله، يهدف للمس بالإرادات  والمعنويات والصبر والقدرة على الاستمرار في المواجهة.

ورأى نصر الله ان  تضخيم قدرات العدو تتم بهدف الإخافة، مضيفا: "أحيانا يعمدون الى تصوير العمليات  وغيرها وهذا ظهر عندما سمحوا لفضائيات عربية أن يكونوا على حاملات طائراتهم في حرب  العراق".

واستبشع استخدام وسيلة ارتكاب المجازر من قبل الكيان الاسرائيلي  عندما يدخلون الى القرى الفلسطينية عبر قتل الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ في سنة 1948.  

وخلص السيد نصر الله الى القول بان المحتلين في هذه الحالة يستخدمون عدة  وسائل، منها التهديد الدائم الذي نراه.

واضاف: "مثلا عندما دخل حزب الله الى  الحكومة هددوا كل لبنان علما أننا كنا في الحكومة السابقة، وعندما يدخلون الى هذه  الحرب النفسية ولعبة التهديد لا يبقى أحدا عندهم إلا ويهدد، وينخرط الجميع في حفلة  تهديد".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خطف ايطالي وزوجته في موريتانيا


اعلنتْ مصادر موريتانية وايطالية السبت عن اختفاء مواطنيْن ايطالييْن في بلدة  منيصيرية شرق موريتانيا قرب الحدود مع جمهورية مالي ، واكدتْ المصادر انه تم العثور  على سيارتهما، وبها اثار لاطلاق رصاص.

ورجحتْ هذه المصادر انْ يكون  المواطنان وهما ايطالي وزوجته قدْ تعرضا لعملية اختطاف في هذه المنطقة الصحراوية.  المصادر الدبلوماسية ترجح انْ يكون ما يعْرف بتنظيم القاعدة في المغرب الاسلامي هو  المسؤول عن هذا الاختطاف، خاصة وان هذه المنطقة شهدتْ عددا من عمليات اختطاف  مماثلة، اخرها اختطاف ثلاثة اسبانيين.

الى ذلك قال التلفزيون الرسمي  الايطالي ان رجلا (65 عاما) وزوجته (39 عاما) خطفا وعثر على الحافلة التي كانت  تقلهما وبها اعيرة نارية. ولم يشر الى المصادر التي استقى منها هذه  الانباء.

وقال باتريك مورا وهو مسؤول بالسفارة الايطالية في دكار للتلفزيون  الرسمي "ليس لدينا تاكيد بان هذا اختطاف لكن كل شيء يبدو انه يشير الى ذلك  الافتراض."

وقال دبلوماسي في موريتانيا لرويترز ان الحادث يبدو "اكثر فاكثر"  مثل حادث اختطاف ولكن ليس واضحا من المسؤول عنه.

وقال مسؤولون بحكومة مالي  ان قوات الامن في مالي وضعت في حالة تاهب الى جانب نظرائهم الموريتانيين الذين  ابلغوا عن حادث الخطف وحذروا من ان المسلحين ربما يحاولون تهريب رهائنهم عبر  الحدود.

وتعمل جماعات مسلحة وبعضها له علاقات مع جناح تنظيم القاعدة في  المنطقة الصحراوية النائية المترامية الاطراف والتي تضم شرق موريتانيا وشمال مالي  وجنوب الجزائر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تظاهرة دعم لمسؤولي صحيفة مؤيدة للباسك في  اسبانيا


تظاهر الآلاف السبت في بيلباو (بلاد الـ "باسك" الإسبانية) دعما لخمسة مسؤولين في  صحيفة ايغونكاريا الناطقة بلغة الـ "باسك"، الذين يحاكمون لعلاقتهم المفترضة بمنظمة  إيتا الإنفصالية المسلحة.

وجاب المتظاهرون شوارع بيلباو التي تعتبر المركز  المالي لبلاد الـ "باسك"، شمالي إسبانيا، رافعين يافطة كبرى سوداء وبيضاء كتب عليها  "الحرية لايغونكاريا" بحسب صور بثها التلفزيون.

وكانت السلطات الاسبانية  أغلقت في شباط/فبراير 2003 الصحيفة، وأوقفت مسؤولي النشر الخمسة من بينهم رئيس  التحرير، وبدأت محاكمتهم مطلع الأسبوع في مدريد أمام المجلس الوطني وهو أعلى سلطة  جنائية في إسبانيا.

وتؤكد السلطات الإسبانية أن منظمة "إيتا" نشرت ومولت  ايغونكاريا واستخدمتها لتبييض أموال حصلت عليها بالخطف، ولنشر  إيديولوجيتها.

وتعتبر منظمة "إيتا" مسؤولة عن مقتل أكثر من 800 شخص خلال 41  عاما من نضالها المسلح من أجل استقلال بلاد الـ "باسك" في شمال إسبانيا وجنوب غرب  فرنسا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نسيم ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك

كل الشكر لتواصلك ومتابعتك

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده بما استجد من اخبار اليوم

----------


## فرح

صباااااح الورررررد ع الغااااليييييين 
ونسمااااات معطره من عطر رسول الله محمدواهل بيته الطاهرين 
لقلبك الطيب حبيبتي شــــــمووووع ...
ماشاااااء الله جهوووود مميزه يااااقلبي 
تسلم الاياااادي وربي لايحرمنا من هالنشااااط الحلوووو
دمتي بالحب والمووووده

----------


## MOONY

مساء الخير شموعه
يعطيش ألف عافيه غلاتي
تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فرووحه ..

بعد عمري صباحك فل وياسمين

يسعد مساك وصباحك

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

يسلم قلبك ياارب

ولا انحرم من حضورك الغالي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

موووني ..

مساء الخيرات حبيبتي

يسعد مساك ياارب

ويعافيك ياارب ولايحرمني هالطله

----------


## ابو طارق

الحريري يجري محادثات مع الاسد في اول زيارة لسوريا منذ اغتيال والده

واخيرا تم ما كنا نتوقعه 

***************

*الا الذين امنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيرا وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اي منقلب ينقلبون* 

*تشكري  ابنتي* 

*على الاخبار  المحلية والاقليمية  والدولية* 

*متفرقات  جميلة  واخبار جديرة بالقرأة* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

تسلم .. وتدوم لبنان واهلها بخير وسلام

وتدوم لنا وماننحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*رحيل المرجع الشيخ حسين علي منتظري في مدية قم المقدسه
*
*
*



* توفي المرجع  الديني الشيخ حسين علي منتظري الليلة الماضية في منزله بــ/مدينة قم المقدسة  بسبب مرض  ألم  به* 
  

 * وتوافد عدد من المراجع منهم آية الله يوسف صانعي و  آية الله إبراهيم أميني صباح اليوم الأحد إلى منزل الشيخ منتظري* 
 
 *لتقديم العزاء إلى  أهله وذويه.*
  


 *وقال أحد أعضاء مكتب الشيخ منتظري أن موعد التشييع  والمراسم الأخرى المرتبطة بوفاة الشيخ منتظري لم تحدد حتى الآن، وانهم سيعلنون عنها  في وقت لاحق.*
  




 *وقد ولد الشيخ منتظري عام 1922 في مدينة نجف آباد  التي تبعد مسافة 24 كيلومترا عن مدينه أصفهان وسط إيران وانتقل عام 1941 إلى مدينة  قم المقدسة لإكمال دراسته الحوزوية .*
  


 * وكانت له قبل الثورة الإسلامية مواقف عديدة مشهودة  في دعمه لجهاد الأمام الخميني رض . وفي بداية انطلاق الثورة كان يشغل منصب نائب  الإمام الخميني الراحل.*
  

 *وكان آية الله منتظري شغل منصب نائب قائد الثورة الاسلامية في عهد  الامام الخميني (قدس سره الشريف) قبل ان يعزله الامام بسبب خلافات حول عناصر مقربة  منه ومواقفه التي لم تكن تنسجم وروح الثورة الاسلامية.* 
  *وبعدها واصل آية الله منتظري عمله كاستاذ في الحوزة  العلمية، واتخذ مواقف ناقدة للحكومة قبل ان يوافيه الاجل عن عمر ناهز السابعة  والثمانين.*

إنا لله وإنا إليه اجعون

الى رحمة الله أيها العالم المجاهد مع النبي وآله الأطهار 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2  ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ  الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ  نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ  ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ  عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إيقاف عصابة بنجلاديشية تسلب الآسيويين في الشرقية

خليجي يحاول تهريب 17500 الف طلقة عبر منفذ الخفجي


أحبط رجال الجمارك بمنفذ الخفجي الحدودي، محاولة تهريب شحنة من الطلقات قوامها  17500 طلقة. وكان مواطن خليجي حاول الدخول بها إلى الأراضي السعودية مساء يوم  الأربعاء الماضي على متن سيارة  قادمة من منفذ خليجي.

 وأوضح الناطق  الإعلامي بشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني أن "المواطن الخليجي حاول  تهريب الطلقات عبر المنفذ وقد اتخذ اللازم وتم إيقافه والتحقيق معه  مستمر".

 من جهة ثانية,اوقف رجال التحريات والبحث الجنائي بشرطة محافظة  الخبر، الأسبوع الماضي ثلاثة مقيمين من جنسية بنجلاديشية كونوا عصابة لتنفيذ عمليات  السلب من العمالة الآسيوية . وقال الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد  يوسف القحطاني أنه بالقبض عليهم تبين أن أعمارهم تراوحت من 22-30سنه وأتخذ اللازم  وجرى إيقافهم والتحقيق معهم مستمر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سعودي تحت تأثير المخدر يغافل ابناءه ويشعل النار في جسده وبعد ان احرقه لهيبها  توجه اليهم لنجدته


تمكن ذوي مواطن في منتصف العقد الرابع  اشعل النار في جسدة عقب ان غافل اسرته  حيث قام بسكب مادة القاز وهو تحت تأثير المخدر على جسده واشعال النيران في نفسه الا  انه تم مساعدته بسرعة عاجلة من قبل ابناءه عقب ان سمعوا صراخه وهو يجري بإتجاههم  وتم نقله على الفور الى مستشفى الأحساء .

وبحسب مصادر قالت ان المستشفى ابلغ الشرطة بإقدام المواطن وهو اب لعدد من الابناء ويبلغ  من العمر 45 سنة على محاولة الانتحار بسكب مادة القاز على جسده داخل المنزل، ثم  أضرم النار في نفسه خارج منزله ومن ثم دخل الى المنزل مما أدى إلى إصابته بحروق  متفرقة من الرأس إلى البطن. 

وذكرت المصادر ان الأربعيني مازال في العناية  المركزة، وحالته الصحية ليست مستقرة , وبحسب التحقيقات المبدئية مع ابناءه تبين ان  الأب كان تحت تأثير المخدر وفي حالة نفسية سيئة .

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*من المتابعين لك غاليتي*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
*في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اللهم صل على محمد وآله*


*الناس تقرا اخبار الاثنين وانا الاحد النعس ضارب* 


*مدري منو بيطعم هاللقاح  مع انه  خوفوني اليوم مدرسة عبود راسله معاه ورقه يقولون انه الوباء على 3 مراحل*

*مرحلتين خلصت واالمرحله الثالثة في شتاء 2010 وبتكون اقوى من المرحلتين الي قبل وبتسبب وفيات كثيره* 


*لاسمح لله بعيد الشر*

*بس احنا متوكلين على الله ثم اهل البيت عليهم السلام ربي يحفظ اولادنا ومايصيبهم مكروه* 



*وانفلونزا الماعز ان شاء الله ازمه وتعدي وعلى ماقرات هنا انها اقل انتشارا من الخنزور والله يحمينا* 


*تسلمي شموع على الاخبار موفقه  في كل خطوه*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.... 

صباحك أريج الزهور... 

جربت اليوم أنام على خشمي مثل ماوصيتي يالغالية والحمد لله شميت ريحة الأخبار


لاللنوم على الأذن .... :toung:  



مانبغى لقاحات خلهم يوخروهم عنا بس وأحنا بخير >كأنهم غصبوها... 



أما هالزوج اللي نوى يتزوج ثانية المفروض يتشهد على روحه أول..... 



ربي يشافي الطفلة المريضة وترجع حالتها طبيعية ...أثرت فيني بقوة .. 
ربي يكفينا الشر وياكم بحق الغريب ومصيبته.. 






شمعة حبابة يعطيك العافية ع القطرات الندية ...والقطائف المُخملية ...هكذا انتِ معطاءة بطبعك... 


سلمتِ من كل مكروه وسلم جهدك ..... 

موفقة ومقضية حوائجكِ ببركة شهر الحسين 
دمتِ بعين الاله مُحصنه

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعة طفله ..

كل الشكر لك حبيبتي

لاعدمت متابعتك وتواصلك

موفقه لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اموووله ..

الله يعينكم يا الاباء والامهات على هالمسؤوليه مع لقاحات الخنازير

احس ان الحيره تتعبكم ان وافقتوا مشكله وان رفضتوا مشكله اعظم

وإن شالله بعيد كل شر عن المسلمين وبالأخص شيعة أمير المؤمنين

في حصن الله وذرا أهل البيت عليهم السلام ..

تسلمي حبيبتي ويسلم لي هالحضور

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمووعه ..


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

صباحك حدائق من الورود

يسعد صباحك ياارب






> جربت اليوم أنام على خشمي مثل ماوصيتي يالغالية والحمد لله شميت ريحة الأخبار
> 
> 
> لاللنوم على الأذن ....



 :deh:  هههههههههه يقطع شيطانك


تسلمي لي ياارب ولا انحرم من متابعتك وتواصلك

موفقه مقضيه حوائجك

----------


## ليلاس

*شاكرة جهوودك غاليتي.}}*


*الله يعطييييييك العاااافية*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

كل الشكر لتواصلك حبيبتي

لاعدمته..

مووفقه لكل خير

----------

